# Wanted: Hanhart Pioneer Chronograph



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

As per the title, looking for any model Hanhart Pioneer chronograph. Cosmetic condition unimportant as long as it runs ok.

Ta!


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

Good luck with your search for a Pioneer, they're a nice watch. Hanhart have always produced great watches. I have an early 1950's chronograph (see below). It is in superb condition, keeps time well and the chronograph works as it should, complete with fly-back. I have an original Hanhart leather case complete with outer sleeve, both in excellent condition. I have struggled to find another anywhere in such good condition. I wonder how much it would fetch? I have seen classic Hanharts go for several thousand, I might be tempted at a good price!


----------

